# Fuq El Corazon



## amandanotsuitcase (Sep 13, 2014)

Seriously... I have had enough of their bullshit. It's a bar ! People WILL GET DRUNK ! You shouldn't kick people out unless they're "asshole drunk". What is the logic in declaring me (sweet and apologetic drunk) "too drunk" to get back in the venue and look for my wallet ? We need to straight up boycott that shithole. Some fuckin homebum is prolly running up charges on my card as we speak because those kunts wouldn't let me back in to get my wallet. FUQ EL CORAZON !!!! say it loud, say it proud !


----------



## Art101 (Sep 13, 2014)

Used to be a great venue for shows. Now all I hear are negatives from bouncers being thugs to just plain shitty attitudes by the staff. I have been to several shows there and totally agree . I know a guy who got kicked out after he told one of the bouncers to stop hitting on his gf. They beat the crap out of him and kicked him out. They tried to get his gf to stay but she bailed and then the bouncers told them both they were 86ed. I wont go to shows there ever again. Which suks because they bring in great bands.


----------



## Matt Derrick (Sep 13, 2014)

where is this place?


----------



## Art101 (Sep 13, 2014)

Seattle


----------



## Kim Chee (Sep 13, 2014)

How did you come to be separated from your wallet?
I'm sure you have the ability to "turn off" your card, keeping a homebum from fraudulently using it.
What did you do to get noticed by "the bouncers"?
What did you do to feel as though you needed to apologize?

I've gently bounced literally hundreds of people who thought they were drunk and should be allowed to remain.


----------



## LeftCoast (Sep 13, 2014)

El corazone does suck. Not a fan at all. Studio 7 is a way better venue in Seattle for smaller events. Their employees are pompous douchebags and they play favorites with attendees. They can suck a dick. I'm surprised that it's not a pirate poon venue.


----------



## creature (Sep 13, 2014)

holy fuck, miiiicchheaalll..

you ARE a fucking cop..


----------



## creature (Sep 13, 2014)

i've known a couple of places like this..

you do something that someone on staff doesn't like that has never bothered *anyone* before, & they fucking trump it up into a fucking criminal offense..
slapped a fucking bar, once.. big ass, huge, wooden, 20' long fucking hard wood fucking wooden bar, with my open hand, & the dick on duty told the owner i was "hitting the bar & shit" (one *singl*e fucking slap, when this same dick accused me of *heckling* him during his comedy routine.. i *thought* i was just giving him feedback..especially since i *knew* him, & people around me were laughing, too.. nothing serious.. i think i said "oh no!!" & "my mom, too!!"..

i dunno..
he really wasn't funny, and people weren't laughing.. i *thought* we were friends, since he used to beer me up for free, now & then..

& that's cool, if i pissed him off & he was pissed..

but to pull power trips outside the facts, or to say shit so bad that i can't respond?

basic problem with the species..

look at mikey-poo & his above interrogation..

people need to get fucking lives...

"hey, asshole!! you offended me!!"
"sorry, buddy!! what can i do to make it up??"
"that's ok, asshole, sorry is enough"

& then there is a question...

"think we can still be friends?"

& the answer should be "yes", so long as each asshole tries to learn...

the problem with people who get to thinking they are too important, though, is that they think they have rights beyond what they first said they believe..

& that's the same shit as fascism, dictoritality, corporate centralism, or any other shit where people think they have more say because they think they are more fucking important..

& you know?

coming out of bars & bouncers?

there is a degree to which they have to exercise discretion, but i know the testosterone bullshit, and anyone who denies it is denying a basic element of human existence (HEY ASSHOLE!! YOU FIGHT WARS TO GET POON!!!! DON'T YOU FUCKING KNOW THAT!!!), & then justify it by interrogative reasoning to give it some color of intelligence, because their brain works well enough to twist shit into a shape where they believe they now have the right to forcibly control others...

fucking *nazis* did that, you know..?

anyways..

hope yer credit card is at least truly lost at worst, & truly safe, back with you, at best..

hope the bouncers hitting on yer GF get fucking cancer & their balls & dicks & can't piss or jerk off, much less anything else..
hell shit.. that it hits them so bad they go into agony if they get fucking erections..

let's see them hit up on a sis after *that*...

fucking assholes..

i've lost my wallet, with $$ & everything else in it many, many time...

i can't believe it, but it always comes home intact..

i hope your shit's ok..

J


----------



## Kim Chee (Sep 13, 2014)

creature said:


> holy fuck, miiiicchheaalll..
> you ARE a fucking cop..



That's low.


----------



## DoctorApocalypse (Sep 13, 2014)

Not that it really matters, but there's a definite difference between all ages vs 21+ shows at el corazon with respect to how the bouncers and other staff interact with patrons. Back in the day they got into a lot of trouble with under age kids getting injured at shows so now they're hyper vigilant to the point of being oppressive in an effort to cover their asses from being sued by the parents of some 16 year old wanna be hardcore kid that got his head stomped in a pit. But they're (at least it's been my experience) considerably more lax at 21+ shows, so much so that I just won't go to that venue unless the show is 21+.


----------



## amandanotsuitcase (Sep 13, 2014)

I started this thread ? Every evening is a surprise ! 
Apparently I cancelled my card last night too, so all is well. And, even with the clarity of hindsight, I stand behind my original statement.


----------

